# Botany Bay / Kurnell Sunday 22nd



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

(At this stage) planning another early attack on the headlands of Botany Bay chasing kingies and bonito. 6am Sunday launch at Kurnell (200m north of Oil Wharf on Prince Charles Parade) with a leisurely troll along the cliff faces looking for surface activity or birds working.

Depending on conditions a 'secret reef' ( a kilometre or 2 offshore) is also being considered which may hold good schools of baitfish, so the plan is also to pick up a couple of livies and troll them down deep around the reef edges for a mega kingie.

Weather at the moment is predicted as overcast, small swell, light southerly breeze and a low tide for the launch.

Starters at the moment are myself and Cid. Register your interest here and we'll hatch a plan!


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

G'day Davey

Wish I could make it. Sounds like it will be a good trip. I'll look forward to the report.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Sounds like you've got your tactics worked out, good luck!!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yep. plan is worked out. now I just need some mates to join me to help me pull in the big ones...   

8)


----------

